# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Aminexil werkt dat wel?
Heeft iemand eigenlijk Aminexil gebruikt tegen haaruitval en succes ermee gehad?

----------


## Marie

mijn moeder werd zienderogen kaal en begon dagelijks haar haar met groene zeep te wassen.
Ze heeft nooit een volle bos gekregen, maar dat had ze voordien ook al niet.
Maar de kale plekken verdwenen wel.

----------


## gast

hoi marie denk dat dit het domste is wat ik ooit gehoord heb dat je kaalheid met groene zeep kan behandelen als dit zo makkelijk zou zijn is de kaalheid de wereld uit zijn nou kale plekken gaan echt niet weg door groene zeep geloof je in sprookjes > :Frown:

----------


## leen

tja moet ik meer zeggen :P :P echt een dombo

----------


## Marie

het is in elk geval een stuk goedkoper. : :Smile:

----------


## gast

je kan ook je kop in de wc stoppen marie goedkoop maar werkt ook niet ;D :-/

----------


## Marie

Gewoon van jezelf houden zoals je bent is nog goedkoper.

----------


## leen

;Dnou moet ik efffe lache hoor haar de ene dokter na de andere ze heeft een problemen ze schrijft er een boek van ongeloofelijk jij bent echt een verschrikking als jij hersens krijgt wordt je gek van blijschap ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D echte eend op zeker

----------


## leen

;D marietje kwak ;D

----------


## Richard

Beste mensen,

Met verbazing lees ik jullie wel heel erg zielige reacties op de tip die wordt gegeven door Marie. Ze vertelt iets persoonlijks over haar moeder, over het feit dat haar moeder baat heeft gehad door haar haar te wassen met groene zeep en daarnaast neemt Marie ook nog de moeite om te reageren en haar tip door te geven.
Wie zijn hier de DOMBO'S?
In ieder geval heb ook ik begrepen dat - in sommige gevallen - het gebruik van groene zeep haaruitval c.q. kaalheid kan helpen te verminderen.
En voor jullie DOMBO'S: jullie moeten WC eend gaan drinken, je kop in een wc pot laten hangen en groene zeep op je brood smeren in plaats van boter op je hoofd.
Tenslotte, denken moeten jullie voortaan aan Paarden overlaten, zij hebben er het hoofd voor..

Succes,
Richard

----------

Applaus voor Richard en Marie!!!

----------


## gast

hiep hiep wat een verschrikkelijke lul je kop met groene zeep echt en jij zegt dat dat werkt heet je niet toevalig marie onder een andere naam

----------


## gast

ik denk dat marie en richard bij mekaar in de klas hebben gezeten ;D samen grote lol met groene zeep en wc potten ;D

----------


## Richard

> * hiep hiep wat een verschrikkelijke lul je kop met groene zeep echt en jij zegt dat dat werkt heet je niet toevalig marie onder een andere naam **


Kijk beste Dombo, je taalgebruik wordt er niet spitser op,probeer nu een inhoudelijk te reageren.
Gebruik die ene hersencel van je, je lijkt nu wel een naaktslak ;D
Groet,
Richard

----------


## Gast

> * *ik denk dat marie en richard bij mekaar in de klas hebben gezeten * ;D samen grote lol met groene zeep *en wc potten *;D*


En jij moet meer vingeren of rukken sufkut!

----------


## gast

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D je bent en blijft een zielig mannetje grote bek als je me in het echt zou zien ga je hard lopen drol

----------

Hoi

Jongens Toch.Zijn jullie een stelletje ruziemakers toch.
Is dat toch allemaal zo belangrijk terwijl er een oorlog bijna aan de gang is???.
En er zo veel ellende in de wereld is,zitten jullie te tateren over zeep enz ??? ??? ???

----------


## gast

je hebt gelijk ik stop er mee daar heb je niks aan

----------


## gast

hallo eindelijk iemand wat die wat te melden had jullie ruzie gaat nergens over ???

----------


## Richard

Ok ik stop er ook mee, jullie hebben gelijk, de wereld ligt in puin en wij maken ruzie om groene zeep!! te raar voor woorden en het spijt me als ik onaardig ben geweest.
Vanaf nu doe ik weer aardig ok?  :Big Grin: 

Groet,
Richard ;D

----------


## gast

ikki ook ;D weer vrientjes ???lief zijn  :Big Grin:  allemaal  :Wink: vind je lief ::ellende zat op deze bol  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Marie

Een pot groene zeep kost overigens maar 39 ct en je doet er een maand mee :P

----------


## leen

hallo marie dat verhaal over die gr zeep is dat echt zo of is dat dito zottigheid want er word zoveel op dit forem gezegt dat je door de bomen het bos niet meer ziet deed ze de haar ermee of de hoofd huid dar zou ik wel eens willen horen proberen voor die 39 cent wel een raar idee maar ja als het werkt hoor dat misschien nog van je marie alvast bedankt groetjes

----------


## leen

sorry voor mn berichte in verleden was fout zag het verkeerd enzv

----------


## dennis

:Smile: he he eindelijk weer normale mensen  :Smile:

----------


## leen

haatdragend wijfie hoor die marie maar ja lekker belangrijk geloofde dat verhaal van die zeep toch niet gr marietje heb mn best gedaan groene zeep ;D

----------


## Marie

Hoezo haatdragend?
Omdat ik niet gelijk antwoord geef of zo?
Ik heb ook nog een leven naast dit forum hoor.
Wat wil je nu eigenlijk.
Serieus genomen worden?
Neem dan eerst een ander eens serieus.

Wat ik gezegd heb over die groene zeep is waar.
Dat betekent natuurlijk niet dat het voor iedereen helpt.
Maar mijn moeder was en is er zeer mee geholpen.
Voor een vrouw is het immers veel beroerder om kaal te worden.

Wat let je trouwens om het gewoon eens te proberen?
Voor die paar dubbeltjes hoef je toch niet zo moeilijk te gaan doen?

----------


## leen

okee marie zij al dat ik fout was meer kan ik ook niet doen toch leuk dat je toch reageerd vind ik nogmaals sorry en ja kan het proberen voor die paar centen heb alles al geprobeert dat heeft me wel meer gekost nogmaals sorry weer vriendjes ??? gr leen

----------


## leen

hello marie zat je bericht nog effe te lezen maar jij had het dat het voor een vrouw erger was maar ik denk dat het voor en man ook een ramp is natuurlijk is het zo dat bij mannen het een natuurlijk verschijnsel maar denk dat het bij elke man verschillend werkt ik vond het verschrikkelijk en nu na 2transpl en de 3de opkomst word het probleem minder maar om te stellen dat het voor een vrouw erger is vind ik niet ps is mijn mening wil geen ruzie maken gr leen

----------


## Marie

Tja Leen als ik nou zeg dat ik kale mannen mooi vind dan staat er wel weer iemand op die daar wat vunzigs uit weet te halen.
Heb dit één keer eerder gezegt op dit forum en het kommentaar was niet van de lucht.
en dat terwijl ik het gewoon meen.
Veel vrouwen vallen op kale mannen.
Denk maar eens aan Captain Picard van star trek.
Daar is niks mis mee toch?

Ik vond Elton John voor zijn haartransplantatie trouwens veel leuker om te zien.

Ik denk nl dat kaalheid niet het probleem is, maar dat het te maken heeft met hoe je jezelf ziet.
En als die bos haar er dan op zit, dan ben je nog geen ander mens.

Vergelijk het eens met overgewicht.
Merk hier dat maar weinig mensen begrijpen dat ik mezelf niet lelijk vind ondanks mijn 130 kilo.
Die 130 kilo zijn nl mijn probleem niet, maar een gevolg van gebrek aan zelfrespect.

Ik heb mezelf jaren lang heel lelijk gevonden ook toen ik veel dunner was.
En als ik nu in de spiegel kijk dan zie ik een mooi mens.
Begrijp je een beetje wat ik bedoel?
Houd je van jezelf, dan houd je ook van je buitenkant.

Er zijn ergere dingen dan kaalheid of dik zijn.
Denk bv maar eens aan al die kinderen in Volendam.
Die met erstige misvormingen door verbranding rond lopen.
Daar groeit ook geen haar meer op.
En ik denk dat dat nog hun minste zorg is.

En tja ik kan nix voor een ander bepalen natuurlijk, maar denk eens na, als je al die energie die je nu in je gebrek aan haar steekt eens had besteed aan leuke dingen?
Denk dat je er een leuke vakantie aan over had gehouden.

----------


## leen

ja marie ik heb je verkeerd ingeschat nu heb ik alleen maar respeckt voor je want elk woord van wat je zij klopt maar het zit tussen je oren wat je bent en wat je voelt ik heb met jou echt een grote fout begaan om je zo te veroordele en kan met elke letter wat je schreef mee gaan maar je word in deze maatschappij veroordeeld hoe je er uitziet dat weet je zelf mensen halen je onderuit met je non perfechte dingen ben blij dat je de moeite heb genomen met mij om dinge recht te zet top meer met je te delen top gr leen

----------


## Marie

Weet je wat zo gek is?
Mensen veroordelen je alleen maar om je uiterlijk als je dat zelf doet.
Als je zelf niet tevreden bent dan straal je dat uit.
Je houding is er naar.
En anderen pikken dat op en reageren erop.

Om maar weer op mijn eigen voorbeeld terug te komen.
Vroeger werd ik altijd op straat nagejouwd en uitgemaakt voor varken.
Wildvreemde mensen maakten knorgeluidjes tegen me en bekeken me van top tot teen afkeurend klakkend met hun tong.
Nu gebeurd dat nog maar zelden.
En als het wel gebeurd ga ik na hoe dat komt en blijkt het altijd te gebeuren als ik niet lekker in mijn vel zit.

En dat is dus wat ik bij kale mannen ook ervaar.
Mannen die er problemen mee hebben en het proberen te verdoezelen, vallen op.
Denk maar eens aan de beroemde spuuglok, waarbij men het laatste restje haar bij het ene oor heel lang laat groeien en dan over de schedel naar het andere oor plakt.
Geen gezicht.
Terwijl de man die zijn laatste restje haar kortknipt en met opgeheven hoofd rondloopt er hartstikke goed uit ziet.
(meestal ook nog jaren jonger lijkt)

We hebben op tv een paar kale nieuwslezers die ook het laatste restje weggeschoren hebben.
Ik kan even niet op hun namen komen, maar die jongens zien er prima uit toch?

----------


## leen

hoi marie je hebt gelijk als je zegt dat mensen het oppikken ik ben er nooit mee gepest omdat ik mn postuur mee heb laten ze het wel uit hun hoofd dat haar van oor naar oor kammen dat heb ik nooit gedaan was ook niet helemaal kaal alleen boven op dunnend en op de sport school zegge ze ook scheer het weg heb het nu in stekels om de overgang naar wegscheren te wennen maar toch is het een ander gezich van die transplant er zijn ongeveer 4000haren verplaatst nu en dat zie je goed eerst plekken dun nu dikker en als je het wegscheert dan blijft het toch een ander gezicht omdat het blijft een donkere vlek maar ik ga met juni nog een keer onder het mes heeft me al een vermogen gekost maar hoe komt het dan dat jij overgewicht hebt is dat dan ook erfelijk of iets anders ziekte of zo ik heb me eige daar nooit zo in verdiept dacht altijd dat het alleen aan je eetgewoonte lag leg me dit is uit en dat wat jij zij over niet zeker van je eige zijn dat had ik vroeger ook heel erg maar als je ouder word heb je dat meer in control denk ik ben zeker niet onzeker heb nu schijt aan iedereen maar dat haar blijft mn zwak punt en ik ga ermee door tot ik tevreden ben kaalscheren leuk maar je moet wel die keuze hebben om het te laten groeien dat het niet is dat je geen keuze hebt ik denk wel dat ik een aso kop krijg met wegscheren maar ja maar ik leeste je berich net nog een keer maar is het echt zo dat je opstraat werd uitgescholde dat zou ik nooit pikken dan zou ik ze pakken ja op zeker kijk ik weet als mensen weten waar je mee zit dan halen zejeonderuit met waar ze je kunnen pakken maar ik weet dat ze over mij ook lulle wand ik vertel het aan ieder een over die transpl en ik ben gek enzv maar nooit heeft iemand dat in mn gezicht gezegt dan zeggen ze leen je hebt groot gelijk slijm slijm ik heb ook die verhalen achteraf gehoord maar ja marie ben blij dat we gewoon weer praten en ik neem alles terug wat ik gezegt heb over jou ik zat10000000 procent er naast denk dat jij ook een top mens ben en ga het nog van je horen toch ga weer aan de slag gr leen

----------


## Marie

Beste Leen, het verhaal achter mijn overgewicht is op zich niet zo belangrijk voor een ander.
Ik heb een eetstoornis, als gevolg van traumas die ik opgelopen heb in mijn jeugd.
Je begrijpt dat ik de details daarvan liever voor mezelf hou.

Ik ben zoals ik ben.
En das oké voor mij.
Daardoor wordt langzaam aan steeds minder belangrijk wat iemand die mij niet kent van mij vind.

Ik ben natuurlijk wel aan het werk met de oorzaak.

Wil je meer weten over eetstoornissen in het algemeen dan kun je daarover info vinden op http://www.sabn.nl

----------


## 'leen

hoi marie heb gelezen over eetstoornis maar wist niet dat het zoveel oorzake kan hebben het zit dan toch ook in je hoofd je hebt een probleem en daardoor ga je teveel eten of te weinig nu zie ik wel hoe erg ik er naast zat zo zie je maar eerst je eige verdiepen ergens in dan pas commentaar levere :-X maar ik denk dat elk probleem toch op te lossen is ik heb ook een klote jeugd gehad vulles van ouders en heb daar ook mn geestelijke klappen en lichamelijke klappen van opgelopen weet niet wat voor naars jij hebt opgelopen maar zal ook wel niet veel goeds wezen wand denk dat jij ook daardoor beschadigt ben misschien wel voor het leven en daarom reageer ik als iets me niet zind met veel agressie omdat dat de normale gang van zaken was vroeger bij ons thuis als mensen je pijn doen ben ik altijd gelijk er klaar mee soort zelfbescherming weet je en daarom train ik zoveel dan zit je in een huls wat voor mensen als gevaarlijk word beschouwt ze fukken niet met je dan begrijp je ik weet dat ik nu erg sterk ben en dat ik veel aan kan dat geeft me zekerheid maar ik ga stoppen ga nog effe slapen heb de griep zweten enzv ik wens je iniedergeval sterkte met jou probleem marie en ik heb weer wat geleert niet oordeele gr leen

----------


## Marie

Ja een eetstoornis kan vele oorzaken hebben net als bv alcoholisme en drugsverslaving.
Ik ben er van overtuigt dat het op te lossen is.
Accepteren is nl wat anders dan de moed opgeven.

Ik vind het jammer dat je voor geweld kiest.
Op deze manier gebruik je de kracht in je tegen jezelf en trek je alleen maar meer geweld aan.
Ik denk dat het ook anders kan.
Gebruik je kracht voor iets goeds.

Ik moet daarbij altijd denken aan die Hagenees.
Ik kan ff niet op zijn naam komen.
je ziet hem veel op tv.
Groot, kaal, getapte kerel, meestal met zo'n houthakkersgeval aan.
Vroeger voetbalsupporter en bajesklant, geen lekkere jongen.
Nu een andere richting gekozen.

Zoals jij schrijft heb ik toch het gevoel dat je niet echt blij bent met geweld.
Opgroeien met geweld betekent toch niet automatisch dat jij ook in geweld moet leven de rest van je leven?
Je hebt toch de vrijheid om voor iets positievers te kiezen?
Je spierkracht te gebruiken om iets te doen waar je blij van wordt?
De geweldspieraal te doorbreken.
Je agressie uiten op een boxbal is prima, maar op mensen?dat lost toch geen ene donder op.
Je kunt een ander toch niet veranderen.
Je kunt alleen jezelf veranderen.

----------


## leen

:Wink:  hoi marie denk dat je gelijk hebt met wat je zegt maar alles is makkelijk om op een rijtje te zetten maar een karakter kan je zo snel niet verandere heeft ook te maken met je verleden je hebt wel gelijk maar blijft moeilijk gr leen

----------


## Marie

Hai Leen, ik heb ook nergens gezegd dat het makkelijk is hoor.
Maar als je het echt wil kan het wel.
Alleen het willen is al genoeg om verandering in gang te zetten.
Ik ga nu wat geks zeggen,en je mag denken waar bemoeit dat mens zich nou mee, maar ik zat te denken, kun je die kracht van je niet gebruiken voor vrijwilligers werk?
Gehadincapte kinderen helpen met paardrijden bv?
Daar hebben ze sterke kerels voor nodig en het geeft veel voldoening.

----------

Hey deze topic schiet een beetje zijn doel voorbij. De vraag was: werkt Aminexil wel? Nou ik heb nog van niemand gehoord die echt haargroei weer heeft. Volgens mij is het grote onzin en geldklopperij.

----------


## leen

hoi marie denk dat dat misschien wel goed zou zijn maar niet te kombi met 2 winkels heb daar echt geen tijd voor vandaag vrij maar dan moet je zoveel doen boekhouder boodschap enzv en denk dat ik het geduld niet zou kunnen opbrengen heb zelf 2 kids druk zat ermee gr leen

----------


## leen

en die gast die het had over aminexil niet werk dat is op zeker zo is zat over geschreven op dit en andere forem ik weet dat maar 1 ding echt werkt dat is transplant wel stopt de uitval met finasteride en je kan er een paar haren op winnen maar ik denk dat er niemand is die kan zeggen dat je van al die middelen een mooie kop haar over houd kaal is gawoon kaal een paar haren heb je niks aan dus begind je uitval pas dan finasteride proberen en saw p maar kaal dan gaat het je echt niet meer groeien op een paar haren na spreek uit ervaring gr leen

----------

hoi  :Wink: 


Al die pillekes en zalfjes,het is geldklopperij, en op de koop toe,nog ongezond ook.Waarom willen de mensen daar altijd inlopen? :-/Dat vraag ik mij werkelijk af.

Groeten luc

----------


## gast

hoi luc denk dat het toch wanhoop is alles aanpakken maar niks werkt

----------


## Mr. Smooth

Hai Marie,
Hoe vaak gebruikte je moeder groene zeep?

Ik ben niet kaal, maar het begint wel te komen :-(

Groeten, Mr. Smooth

----------


## gast

hoi mr smooth denk wel dat mannelijke kaal;heid anders ligt dan vrouwelijke marie stelt dat groene zeep zou kunne helpen proberen waard denk ik maar denk dat massage van de schedel ook helpt denk dat je met groene zeep hetzelfde doet denk dat daar dat haar van te verklaren is heb er weleens over gelezen dat massage helpt groetjes

----------

> * *hoi luc denk dat het toch wanhoop is alles aanpakken maar niks werkt*


Ik ben een meisje van 18 met haarverlies.

GELOOF me, als ik zeg dat ik ALLES wel probeer. :'(

----------


## Gast: mike

Ik ben al maanden bezig met Propecia/Finasteride, en het helpt mij uitstekend, was vrij kalend maar dat is nu al aan het teruglopen.
Ik betaal nu maar 20 euro per maand ipv de 50 euro in Nederland, via een zeer goede leverancier welkr ik bij toeval op internet zag staan, dit wil ik jullie dus niet onthouden, het is een echte betrouwbare leverancier, alles wordt via fedex dus aangetekend bezorgd binnen enkele dagen.
kijk maar eens op http://www.6url.com/nr , daar wordt alles uitgelegd. echt een topper&#33;&#33;

----------


## Babette

:unsure: Wie weet er meer over de werking van Aminexil?  :Stick Out Tongue: h34r:

----------


## Guest

Hallo Mike,

Ik doe een onderzoek naar de werking van finasteride.

Had jij echt last van haarverlies, waarbij je het haar zo uit je hoofd kan plukken met haarzakje en al?

Of had je gewoon een beetje haaruitval op lange termijn?

En in welke stadium verkeerde je kaalheid voordat je begon met finasteride? beginnend, gevorderd, kale plekken, dunner haar enz.?

Alvast bedankt&#33;

----------


## sharita

> _Originally posted by Babette_@03-05-2004, 14:23:06
> * :unsure: Wie weet er meer over de werking van Aminexil? :ph34r:*


[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]
Bij mij werkt aminexil hartstikke goed. Ik had plotseling last van superveel haarverlies. Ik moet wel zeggen dat als je stopt met gebruik, het na enkele weken weer terugkomt. In het begin gebruik je 3 x p/wk en daarna 1 x p/wk.
Het is alleen zo duur (109,-- p/42 stuks); wie weet waar ik het goedkoper kan krijgen?

----------


## Tulay

Dag mensen,

Richard, ik ben het helemaal met je eens&#33;

Ik heb ook haaruitval gehad, waardoor ik de producten van Vichy begon te gebruiken tegen haaruitval. De lijn heet Dercos en de werkzame stof die erin zit is Aminexil. Je hebt er ampullen van en een energieshampoo. Ik kan het iedereen aanraden die haaruitval heeft, want bij mij werkte het echt.

Tulay

----------


## dodo

HOi, 

Ik heb ook een kuur aminexil van dercos gebruikt zoals sharita heeft gezegd na: na stoppen komt de nachtmerrie terug. En het is een dure product.

dodo

----------


## W. Tell

Toevallig kom ik hier het gebruik van groene zeep tegen, waar nogal
merkwaardig op wordt gereageerd.
Ik was mijn haar reeds een half jaar met groene zeep.
1x per week met groene zeep en 1x per week wassen zonder zeep
Het haar wordt dus 2x per week gewassen.

De eerste weken heb ik dit eens aangekeken en merkte dat de jeuk die
ik na het wassen met reguliere shampoo had snel verdween. Het haar werd
zachter en beter van struktuur en uitval verminderde tot bijna nihil.

Ik heb de ervaring dat kappers en "haarspecialisten" elkaar napraten en 
tot de conclusie komen dat hun duurste product de beste is. Dit wordt
klakkeloos geloofd.

----------


## tnt3417

Pillen tegen haaruitval - http://nl.foliactive.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## LieveG

Ik was op zoek naar tips over haaruitval en wat zie ik: een schriftelijk moddergevecht waar de honden geen brood van lusten. Als je elkaar wil uitschelden, zoek dan alsjeblief het vivaforum op want jullie vervuilen dit forum. Verder zijn wat mij betreft alle tips welkom, ook die met groene zeep en zouden alle respectloze reacties onmiddelijk verwijderd moeten worden.

----------


## LieveG

oh ik loop blijkbaar een beetje achter met mijn reactie, ik zie dat de groene zeep strijd inmiddels gestreden is. Sorry guys. 

Mijn haar is beginnen uitvallen en veranderen van structuur rond mijn 26ste maar toen ik op mijn 29ste gestopt ben met de Diane 35 om zwanger te kunnen worden is het veel erger geworden. Na de geboorte van mijn derde kind op mijn 35ste was het hek echt van de dam. Ik heb last van een jeukerige hoofdhuid, met hier en daar plekjes op de hoofdhuid en zeer dun en breekbaar haar dat er gewoon niet gezond uit ziet. Ik ben al jaren op zoek naar een oplossing. Ik heb al de amenexil lijn van Dercos gebruikt maar zonder resultaat, bovendien is het te duur en kan ik dat niet structureel bekostigen. Mijn dermatoloog heeft mij aangeraden om in elk geval de Diane 35 (terug) te gaan namen. Dit heeft de haaruitval een tijd geremd maar sinds een half jaar geleden is het echt weer veel erger geworden (misschien door het verdriet en de stress van mijn scheiding?). Ik ga denk ik zeker de groene zeep eens proberen omdat ik nog geen shampoo heb kunnen vinden die mij geen jeuk bezorgt.

----------

